# Duck feed question



## JeepGirl (Dec 4, 2017)

Nowhere around here has All Flock with a protein content below 18%
   I can get layer feed with 16%, but I have drakes too, and don't want them getting too much calcium.

My original thought process was to go with the layer feed because I have more girls than boys, and this way not everyone was being overloaded with protein.
  Sacrificing a few for the sake of the majority, I guess.

But I'm cutting the feed 50/50 with whole or rolled oats at each feeding (plus corn at night), so would this lower the protein content in the All Flock enough to make it acceptable?

The girls have oyster shell available.


----------



## Alibo (Dec 5, 2017)

Are they allowed to range at all?  When I was in a similar predicament I allowed my ducks more time to range and they basically fed themselves. I never saw any ill effects from them eating the layer feed. Now I have access to a mill that mixes their own food and a special mix for me made out of game bird type whole food and a five way scratch . Protien content of 20% My ducks look healthy even with the extra protien and i have found their feathers are healthier looking as well.

If you are very concerned  though  you might look into piecing together a whole grain diet from ingredients you can find in most grocery stores, oats, barley, corn, ect...  adding in some alfalfa pellets. Then they can pick and choose what they require. 

What kind of ducks anyway?


----------



## ViolinPlayer123 (Dec 15, 2017)

JeepGirl said:


> Nowhere around here has All Flock with a protein content below 18%
> I can get layer feed with 16%, but I have drakes too, and don't want them getting too much calcium.
> 
> My original thought process was to go with the layer feed because I have more girls than boys, and this way not everyone was being overloaded with protein.
> ...


My ducks do fine on 18% all flock.


----------



## Lizjax (Jan 20, 2018)

We use layer pellets because our flock is mixed with chickens. We also mix our feed 50/50 with cracked corn or scratch grains and supplement protein with cat food. We have never lost a bird due to any deficiencies. They love cat food as a treat. They will pick out what they need, during the summer they like corn or scratch grains more and the winter they eat a lot of pellets.


----------

